# Hobie Pro Angler vs. Outback Mirage



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I have never used a kayak but interested in getting into kayak fishing. Based on stability, weight capacity, etc., I have been seriously thinking about a Hobie as I like the Mirage drive system (hands free while fishing). My question is this, the Pro Angler is approximately $600-$700 more than the Mirage Outback kayak. Curious if anyone has simply bought the Outback and geared it with rod holders, H rail system, etc. as it seems like it would save a couple of hundred and still have about the same kayak. Am I missing something that I should be seeing as a reason to get the pro angler?


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bluegillin' said:


> I have never used a kayak but interested in getting into kayak fishing. Based on stability, weight capacity, etc., I have been seriously thinking about a Hobie as I like the Mirage drive system (hands free while fishing). My question is this, the Pro Angler is approximately $600-$700 more than the Mirage Outback kayak. Curious if anyone has simply bought the Outback and geared it with rod holders, H rail system, etc. as it seems like it would save a couple of hundred and still have about the same kayak. Am I missing something that I should be seeing as a reason to get the pro angler?


Tried both but bought the pro angler. I am an older, bigger guy and the PA was just more comfortable to me. Easier to stand in, more comfortable seat, more stable when standing. PA is heavier than the OB but for me that was less important than comfort, especially during a full day of fishing. Hobie dealer in Cincy offered a 4 hr trial for $99 that I split between the OB and PA and it really helped me make the decision. Can't really get a god feel on how the kayaks perform with a free 15-20 min trial. Recommend you do that if possible before making the decision. The money was deducted from the purchase price.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks "thegrump1". 

I assume this was Strictly Sail dealer. Seems like the only one I could find in Cincinnati area


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I actually have both. The outback is much lighter. Easy to maneuver. The pro angler is bigger. Has built in rod holders. Much much much easier to stand in fish. And the space for gear is far greater. Both awesome kayaks though! It's really a personal pref. I would suggest demo both and see what suits you better.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bluegillin' said:


> Thanks "thegrump1".
> 
> I assume this was Strictly Sail dealer. Seems like the only one I could find in Cincinnati area


that is correct


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

from my learning experience. I own a PA. PA best for lakes, Outback better for rivers. PA is built for fishing, but if I mainly fish rivers it would be the Outback. You can probably find a used or demo PA for a reduced price. But they are both good kayaks. see Brian at Strictly he will treat you right.

Forgot to add. check out the new compass, its suppose to be a good fishing machine and is less expensive than the PA or Outback. Reviews I read about it were good. I think the seat is different and no reverse on the pedal drive and open bow area are the key differences. good luck! youll love kayak fishing


----------

